#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS02 power-7''

## fenia

Πωλείται ελάχιστα μεταχειρισμένος γεωδαιτικός σταθμός LeicaFlexlineTS02 power-7'' του 2008 σε άριστη κατάσταση, με μεταλλικό τρίποδα, πρίσμα και όλα τα παρελκόμενα που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία. 

τηλ. επικοινωνίας 69******** 

Τιμή *3.000€    

*

----------

